# Possible Design Leak: Is This The New Audi TT in Photo from Audi Design Center?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, we'll admit we may be making something out of nothing here but you never know and what you see here is intriguing enough that we thought we should point it out. We've just published the news story about * Wolfgang Egger taking over as Audi brand design chief * and noticed Audi AG published a new portrait of the designer to go with the text. Standard practice on our staff is to look closely in the background of any photos coming out of the design studios... so this was no different.

What you see here is a blown up take on the design model that sits over Egger's right shoulder in the shot. Clearly the nose resembles that of the current TT with its boser style sloping headlights. however, there are differences that can be spotted even despite the blurriness of the background. First, it's more animated, including the lower fascia. Second, we're sure this isn't a mockup of the current car because the rotor wheels seen on the car weren't around back then. This is likely either the design of the new car or perhaps an alternate design mockup that was created during the hatching of the new car.









We expect a new TT will likely surface in the next 12 months. The last TT was previewed as the Shooting Brake Concept at the 2005 Tokyo Motor Show and perhaps not coincidentally Egger told us once that this concept was one of his favorites.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's been pointed out to us that these wheels are Cortadas, which were likely around during dev of the Mk2 TT. So there you go. Thanks to those who were more eagle eyed than we were. Oh well. It made for good discussion in our Mk2 TT forum.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1111223...-teased-with-new-design-director-announcement


----------

